# Bad piece of cocobolo



## TTP GC (Mar 27, 2022)

Now to put some turkey in it

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 12 | Way Cool 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Mar 27, 2022)

That is a nice looking piece of turkey wood. Make it hoot and holler!


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 27, 2022)

Oohhh thats looks good!


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 27, 2022)

Outrageous beauty! Didn’t know Cocobolo could be so firey looking! Chuck


----------



## T. Ben (Mar 27, 2022)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Ray D (Mar 27, 2022)

Beautiful call. What’s the technique to keep the colors?


----------



## TTP GC (Mar 27, 2022)

Keep out of uv light lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## B Rogers (Mar 27, 2022)

Great looking call. What finish did you use?


----------



## Steve Smith (Mar 31, 2022)

Nature Man said:


> Outrageous beauty! Didn’t know Cocobolo could be so firey looking! Chuck



When first cut it can have some striking color even a very purple hue, but the color changes within a few weeks to something more ordinary.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## phinds (Apr 1, 2022)

WOWZERS !


Ray D said:


> Beautiful call. What’s the technique to keep the colors?


hide it in a closet, under a blanket, and only take it out too look at BRIEFLY once every couple of years.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Steve Smith (Apr 1, 2022)

Oxidation also effects the color of some wood more than others so be sure and vacuum bag it before storing under a blanket.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mike Hill (Apr 1, 2022)

I ain't never seen first hand vir.....er.......fresh cocobolo!


----------



## TTP GC (Apr 1, 2022)

I've got 20 board feet of the stuff lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Apr 1, 2022)

Steve Smith said:


> Oxidation also effects the color of some wood more than others so be sure and vacuum bag it before storing under a blanket.


That's the advantage us welders have, there's always a tank of Argon on hand...

That's gonna be a great looking call John.


----------



## TTP GC (Apr 1, 2022)

Finished
All gray slate except cocobolo. It's red
All 4 have already called in turkeys

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Greenacres2 (Apr 1, 2022)

Mike Hill said:


> I ain't never seen first hand vir.....er.......fresh cocobolo!


Cocobolo is like a box of chocolates--never know what it's going to look like until you cut it open. And...it rarely disappoints.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------

